# My new PC'c sonfig+prices



## RMN (Sep 24, 2008)

hello guys im new here.
after a bit of researching ive decided on my new pc's config.
Q6600 @8600RS
Intel DP35 @5500RS
Radeon HD4850 @ 11000RS!!!
2 GB RAM DDR2 @2000RS
now can you guys tell me if im paying a lot for this esp. for the HD4850 coz ive seen it for 160$ on newegg and ebay.im staying in Kerala,Cochin.
and if there is anyone staying in Cochin can you please let me know a good store esp where i can get the HD4850?
thankyou


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 24, 2008)

Who is manufacturer of hd4850.
Its price is around 10.8 to 9.9k!

I got my sapphire hd4850 @ 11.5k.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

RMN said:


> hello guys im new here.
> after a bit of researching ive decided on my new pc's config.
> Q6600 @8600RS
> Intel DP35 @5500RS
> ...



other prices seems fine to me ...but why go for intel DP35 mobo ..get MSI P45 neo  ....better chipset ...and it will help u overclocking @ 5.8k ..

go for palit Hd4850 available for 9.2 to 9.5k depending @ the place u are ..and never compare price here and in US its never simple currency conversion ...but the price i m telling u is the best u can get ...and i would suggest u to go for palit version of card i.e,Palit HD4850...comes with latest bios runs cool and quiet and faces no problem ..atleast 8 people by now i know have bought this card including me and running it without any problem ...so look for that ...

also u did not mention u need to have a good PSU for ur card atleast CM 500 W but i will suggest u go for corsair vx450 for about 3.2~ 3.4k....


----------



## RMN (Sep 24, 2008)

thank you guys.
yes i was initially going for the P45 but its not available anywhere in Cochin.i even found a hd 4850 in 7th or 8th store i checked!
btw what i understand is that the p45 is pretty much the p35 except for the updated crossfire?
and im bit of a noob so i have a few Q's
-isn't cross fire connecting 2 graphic cards in one system?
-i would just need ONE PSU you right?i was thinking abt a 550W or is 500 enough?
and would i need any extra cooling products for my config apart from the stock items?


tq

oh yeah btw any reliable online shopping sites you ppl recommend?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

RMN said:


> thank you guys.
> yes i was initially going for the P45 but its not available anywhere in Cochin.i even found a hd 4850 in 7th or 8th store i checked!
> btw what i understand is that the p45 is pretty much the p35 except for the updated crossfire?
> and im bit of a noob so i have a few Q's
> ...



yes P35 is almost the same except addition of PCI-ex 2.0 which gives better performs with gfx cards albiet may be only 5~7% better and along with ICH10 controller hub ..in one go it wouldn't be great by the look but it can be make ur system about 5~10% faster overall if not more ...and P45 is newer chipet ...if u can get a faster system just by spending 300 rupees more ...why not ...?? its totally worth in my opinion!

crossfire is technology that lets u add two cards (ATI cards only) in one system ...but neither the board u are thinking to buy nor the board i m suggesting has crossfire ..means two graphics slot ...so u don't have to worry about it !

going for MSI or ASUS mobo gives u the flexibility to overclock ..if u want to later on ...intel doesn't give u any overclocker feature ...

and yes u will need only one PSU even if u use two gfx cards but then u will need a PSU with higher wattage ...thats all ...

also u will need to have a good PSU not the ones u get with cabby for HD4850 u will need atleast CM500W @ 2.7k approx 

or my suggestion if u can spend go for corsair Vx450W  @ 3.2k 

and higher wattage comes for higher price ....

online shopes -

1.*www.lynx-india.com/

2.*theitwares.com/

3.*techshop.in/

don't go on the website of the first two ...but they are the best u can get in india and they are credible many people in our forum can vouch for them as they have bought stuff from there ....

just look for the stuff u get cheaper on whichever site ...they are good !


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 24, 2008)

For online Shopping ... www.theitwares.com and www.lynx-india.com  are well known sites in india with good pricing.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> For online Shopping ... www.theitwares.com and www.lynx-india.com  are well known sites in india with good pricing.




off the topic now that u have got a new system ..u can update ur siggy perhaps ...


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 24, 2008)

@imgame:
yea i can ...but config in siggy is out now i think ... but still ..its not bad untill i find something good. thnx for the suggestion ..


----------



## RMN (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks again guys...really helpful!
btw im not clear with the PSU.
i just need one 500W PSU for my whole system right?
what is Front Side Bus?and does these online shoppers provide warranty?
and what about the coolers?should i get another FAN for my GFX card or processor?

tq


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

RMN said:


> thanks again guys...really helpful!
> btw im not clear with the PSU.
> i just need one 500W PSU for my whole system right?
> what is Front Side Bus?and does these online shoppers provide warranty?
> ...



yes u need just one PSU ...and this one is good enough for u ! look here 

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003

...well u already have a PSU in the comp ..but when it comes to GFX card ..they need costant power ..hence u need a better PSU which can provide u that ...

what do u want to know about FSB ? its front side bus !

well they do say provide warranty and the first two (itwares and lynx ) are good as i said before ..they are credible ..and yes they provide warranty ...u will have to ask them how they provide it ...at max if any problem comes u can send them back ....and get ur RMA ..

i think u will not need any aftermarket cooler if u are not overclocking ...the Stock fan is more than enough ...

for palit HD4850 again i don't think u will need another cooler or fan ...even if u overclock it ...atleast i don't need it ...

and other coolers u might need if u want to pull down ur system temperatures ...but i don't think u will need them ....


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 24, 2008)

For the PSU thing ... U should opt for Corsair VX450 for about 3.2 k and its the BEST in this range. It will be enuf for a Single Card Setup. 
U can avail warranty for the stuff bought from online shops at their respective Service Centers. (i mean if u buy a palit card .. u can take it to a palit service center in case of any mishap.)

Front Side Bus of FSB (as commonly known) is the Data Bus on the motherboard through which different components communicate with each other. (u can imagine it as Roads in a city which connect traffic from various parts of the city to each other...but here DATA is the traffic) . So faster the FSB, faster the data travels b/w various components (like from RAM to Proccessor etc) . 

If u dnt plan to overclock ur setup ..then u dont need aftermarket coolers for ur Gfx card or porccessor. But u can additional Cabinet Fans to improve airflow in the Cabniet.

Hope it helps.


----------



## RMN (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks again....
so this is what ive decided on..
Palit  	 HD 4850  	512MB DDR3 256Bit  	                        9750  	

MSI      P45 Neo-F 	Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB         5850
Quad Q6600 2.4 GHz(8MB L2 cache 2.4Ghz 1066MHz FSB)   8900
(G0 Stepping Guaranteed)  	

Transcend  DDR 2        2 GB 800 Mhz                              1900
Samsung   LCD           19 '' 943NWX                                9600
CoolerMaster  	RS-500-PCAR  	Extreme Power 500W    2850

how is it?now can you help me out with a case?i believe i wont need a hi-end one.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

RMN said:


> thanks again....
> so this is what ive decided on..
> Palit       HD 4850      512MB DDR3 256Bit                              9750
> 
> ...




its cool but i think u should consider buying dell 19" LCD ...for 9.7k ...it has DVI port which is absent in 943NWX ..can buy it from dell website ...but i would say buy it from local dealer will give u good price ...and dell LCD's are best out there ...with absolutely amazing service support ..they can replace full monitor if there is single dead pixel ...(called panel warranty ) ..now thats what i call warranty ...

whats ur budget for cabby ....and why are u not considering Corsair Vx450 as PSU  ...?? @3.2k ...???


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> thanks again....
> so this is what ive decided on..
> Palit       HD 4850      512MB DDR3 256Bit                              9750
> 
> ...



If you want a gaming PC, I suggest you opt. for a Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 rather then a Q6600 as gaming is better with higher frequencies. The two additional cores wont help you much in gaming. But if you want your PC for abusive multi-tasking then Q6600 will be a better option.

I also suggest you go for the Dell's 198wfp 19" LCD as it performs better than the Samsung's and costs the same money.

BTW, which UPS are you using ?? If you dont have a sine wave UPS then the Corsair PSU will compatibility issues. But well, you can run your PC without a UPS (like I do) if you dont get frequent power-cuts and then the Corsair's PSU will run just fine. 
But, if you want to run your PC with a UPS then do tell us which UPS you are using. If it aint a sine wave one than stick to CM EP 500W


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

hmm...Dell 198wfp...ill check the price at my store.how are the ones from AOC?

and since im reaching my budget limit i was wondering if id get a good case for around 2000rs!i was thinking of Zebronics Antibiotic.
and i considered CoolerMaster  RS-500-PCAR because its a bit cheaper and its 5ooW.isnt it a good choice?

i have a Numeric Digital 600 Plus UPS.
and the reason i chose Quad Core is that my primary use is of software's such as PS,3dsMZ and Maya.i am an amateur Multimedia and Graphics developer.and then comes Gaming.

tq


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> hmm...Dell 198wfp...ill check the price at my store.how are the ones from AOC?
> 
> and since im reaching my budget limit i was wondering if id get a good case for around 2000rs!i was thinking of Zebronics Antibiotic.
> and i considered CoolerMaster  RS-500-PCAR because its a bit cheaper and its 5ooW.isnt it a good choice?
> ...



Q6600 seems a beeter choice.

RS-500-PCAR is a very good PSU...... stick with it as your UPS aint a sine wave one .  

Go for the CoolerMaster Elite 330 cabinet for around 1200/- ....... just look at pics of that cabinet and you will surely buy it. Awesome performance and killer looks at a terrific price.

Whatever you do, get the Dell ones. AOC makes mediocore LCDs..... nothing great.

All in all, the PSU is good...... go for CM Elite 330 cabby ........Dell will be the choice for LCD.


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

btw any idea whats the diff bet Dell SE198WFP 19" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor and E198WFP 19" Widescreen ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> btw any idea whats the diff bet Dell SE198WFP 19" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor and E198WFP 19" Widescreen ?



I dunno the exact difference but SE has some Ultra-Sharp technology and stuff like that and is more expensive than the other one..... better stick with the cheaper one coz the performance difference is hardly visible unless you keep both the monitor side-by-side.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 25, 2008)

I would definitely suggest you change the PSU. Corsair VX450W is the best and way better than CM 500W.  

Also if you have a little extra budget to spare change the RAM from Transcend  to Corsair, GSkill or OCZ. 

Dont ever go for Zebronics Cabby!!! They are pathetic!!! I am stuck with one... My Mobo doesnt fit the Cabinet, the f*&!ing screws that came along with the Cabby are too small!!! So i have to keep the CPU lying on the ground on one side!!!! 

Also Q6600 is good but almost becoming obsolete!!! Q9450 is a better choice in Quads. And E8500 or E8400 is the best you can go for in Dual Cores!! But i think Q9450 may sctrech your budget!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> I would definitely suggest you change the PSU. Corsair VX450W is the best and way better than CM 500W.
> 
> Also if you have a little extra budget to spare change the RAM from Transcend  to Corsair, GSkill or OCZ.
> 
> ...



_*I would definitely suggest you change the PSU. Corsair VX450W is the best and way better than CM 500W.  *_
-->> I agree that it performs better but atleast read my previous posts and understand the reasons why I suggested him to go for the CM EP 500W in place of Corsair.


_*Also if you have a little extra budget to spare change the RAM from Transcend  to Corsair, GSkill or OCZ.*_
-->> The difference will be hardly visible in a mid range grafic designing/gaming PC. Its more visible in enthusiast level PCs instead. But no doubt Corsair, OCZ, GSkill RAM's performance....... absolutely top-notch.

_*Dont ever go for Zebronics Cabby!!! They are pathetic!!! I am stuck with one... My Mobo doesnt fit the Cabinet, the f*&!ing screws that came along with the Cabby are too small!!! So i have to keep the CPU lying on the ground on one side!!!! 
*_ -->> Which Zebronics cabby you have ?? AFAIK there are some really good _budget_ cabinet models available from Zebronics. Ever saw Zebronics Bijli, Krissh and Antibiotic cabbys ?? They are really good. But yes, there are some models which are complete bull-sh1t.
_*
Also Q6600 is good but almost becoming obsolete!!! Q9450 is a better choice in Quads. And E8500 or E8400 is the best you can go for in Dual Cores!! But i think Q9450 may sctrech your budget!!*_
-->> Correct!!!

@RMN

Go for the CoolerMaster Elite 330 cabinet as suggested before.


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

yes,so im almost done with my shopping list!!!thanks you you ppl!!!!!

Palit HD 4850
MSI P45 Neo-F Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB
Quad Q6600 2.4 GHz(8MB L2 cache 2.4Ghz 1066MHz FSB)
(G0 Stepping Guaranteed)
Transcend DDR 2 2 GB 800 Mhz 1900
Dell SE198WFP 19"
CoolerMaster RS-500-PCAR Extreme Power 500W
CoolerMaster Elite 330

btw what is G0 Stepping?and how do you rate my config?mid range?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> yes,so im almost done with my shopping list!!!thanks you you ppl!!!!!
> 
> Palit HD 4850
> MSI P45 Neo-F Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB
> ...



I rate ur rig as poor... Dude just get E8400/8500 if u want some gaming.... Most of the users was suggest you to do so, but u still seem to be walk in ur way....
E7200 itself easily beat the Q6600......
Just change that and ur rig will be a mid-range gaming bull.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I rate ur rig as poor... Dude just get E8400/8500 if u want some gaming.... Most of the users was suggest you to do so, but u still seem to be walk in ur way....
> E7200 itself easily beat the Q6600......
> Just change that and ur rig will be a mid-range gaming bull.....



Actually, gaming will take a second step on this config. Its mainly for multi-tasking where Quads are better. 

@RMN
I suggest you extend your budget and buy a Q9450 but if you cant, then go for this. It looks awesome. Just dont forget to OC the Q6600.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> yes,so im almost done with my shopping list!!!thanks you you ppl!!!!!
> 
> Palit HD 4850
> MSI P45 Neo-F Intel® P45 Chipset 1333 FSB
> ...



G0 stepping allows higher OCing, happy OCing.

And if you get the Q6600 to 3.2-3.4GHz and buy this:
OCZ 2GB 1066MHZ DDR2 @ 4k

Then, your rig is awesome!!!


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

yes Gaming is not my primary use but then is Gaming going to be BAD in this?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> yes Gaming is not my primary use but then is Gaming going to be BAD in this?



Sure..(By some negligible FPS...) but since this is not primary for Gaming.. this is OK..


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Sure..(By some negligible FPS...) but since this is not primary for Gaming.. this is OK..


ah then its fine coz im not the Crisis or COD kind of gamer.....the only games im looking ahead are GTA4 POP and MAFIA! so as a gamer this is sufficient!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:
			
		

> ah then its fine coz im not the Crisis or COD kind of gamer.....the only games im looking ahead are GTA4 POP and MAFIA! so as a gamer this is sufficient!


GTA4... I m too.. but with such ****ed up rig... A 7600GS will do that?
Anyway nice if u get that rig and put it in some action.....
Advance wishes for ur purchase...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> yes Gaming is not my primary use but then is Gaming going to be BAD in this?



Its not gonna be all that bad. YOu will just have 10-15FPS less than a good C2D but that is ok. Anyways, todays games are more GPU based rather then CPU


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

and one last thing(hopefully)...ive decided to buy my stuffs off ITwares.so its reliable right?anyone who has purchased anything from them?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

RMN said:


> and one last thing(hopefully)...ive decided to buy my stuffs off ITwares.so its reliable right?anyone who has purchased anything from them?



Its one of the most reliable online shopping site in India. It is trustworthy enuff.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 25, 2008)

instead of quad Q6600 go for duo 8500 (3.16GHz)

buy the config online from theitwares.com , they give nice service


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> instead of quad Q6600 go for duo 8500 (3.16GHz)
> 
> buy the config online from theitwares.com , they give nice service



Read the whole thing please.........


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, get the Q6600, it'll benifit later on when apps use all four cores, and G0 willgive awesome OC guranteed


----------



## RMN (Sep 25, 2008)

yes that's what i was wondering too...yes current games don't take full effect of a QUAD but in future that's the line they will go into right?so when ppl get new rigs now isn't it better to go for Quad?

and btw lynx-india.com is realible too right?ill be shopping of lynx-india.com and ITware


----------



## sajudi (Sep 26, 2008)

RMN,did u enquire at IMC(near medical trust hospital) or try Positive Systems,u will get a better deal.


----------



## RMN (Sep 26, 2008)

i went to around 8-9 shops here and none had a P45 chipset or HD4850 that's why i ended up with online shopping.anyway ill give these places a try....anymore places you know?

@sajudi
and IMC=Intl.Marketing Co. right?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

lynx-india is perhaps the best online shop u can have in india its most popular and credible ..after that comes itwares ...lynx-india has wider range of products in some cases...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> _*I would definitely suggest you change the PSU. Corsair VX450W is the best and way better than CM 500W.  *_
> -->> I agree that it performs better but atleast read my previous posts and understand the reasons why I suggested him to go for the CM EP 500W in place of Corsair.
> 
> 
> ...



Could please tell me what is this sine wave issue with Corsair??? Read this in many threads!! I have upgraded my PC and my UPS is an old one APC Back-UPS AVR 500!!! But i dont have any problems with it!!!

I have Zebtronics Vivah cabby and it looks cool on pictures!!! But its pathetic internal design!! Even my corsair PSU was a tight fit!!! Looks I'm married to a total nonsense cabby. 


@RMN - How much extra budget do you have to spare after this config??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2008)

Jus remember, the prices in lynx aren't inclusive of VAT and shipping, so expect 0.4-0.6k more than the listed price


----------



## RMN (Sep 26, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> @RMN - How much extra budget do you have to spare after this config??



none...

ok guys how do know if the moobo im buying had G0 stepping?

@sajudi
thanks a lot man Positive System has most of the things i want except for the Dell Monitor!

and guys how is the Samsung 943NWX 19" LCD?

bump!
"ok guys how do know if the moobo im buying has G0 stepping"


----------



## thanglian (Oct 1, 2008)

@RMN, you said you'll be mostly into 3D and rendering, rite?
I heard people suggesting Quadro series graphics card for this kind of work..
Have you considered it?
And can anybody say why Quadro series are better? LIke a Quadro570 (256MB DDR2) costs 9.6k approx while a Quadro 1500(256MB DDR3) costs 17.5k approx
Does the DDR3 justify this much price difference?

And suppose i go for the Quadro 570, can anyone suggest a good mobo and PSU? any specific UPS to go along with the PSU? Lets say, the processor is Q6600


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 1, 2008)

thanglian said:


> @RMN, you said you'll be mostly into 3D and rendering, rite?
> I heard people suggesting Quadro series graphics card for this kind of work..
> Have you considered it?
> And can anybody say why Quadro series are better? LIke a Quadro570 (256MB DDR2) costs 9.6k approx while a Quadro 1500(256MB DDR3) costs 17.5k approx
> Does the DDR3 justify this much price difference?


 



quadro series are better cos ..they have better optimizations for various products u might use ..and quadro series is all about driver support for various expensive softwares and thats what makes their prices high ...

but yes  DDR3 is much better than DDR3 ..and remember its GDDR ..not the normal DDR ...

and actually quadro 570 is entry level model and quadro fx 1500 is better u can say mid range model so u can't compare them two like that ...


for more lnfo look for the last few posts here ...don't want to discuss the same thing at ten different places ...

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=954450#post954450

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=954467#post954467



> And suppose i go for the Quadro 570, can anyone suggest a good mobo and PSU? any specific UPS to go along with the PSU? Lets say, the processor is Q6600



whats ur budget ...??


----------



## RMN (Oct 1, 2008)

well Quadro sounds out of my budget!

hmmm.....guys my local store only has Sapphire HD4850.is it as good as Palit?and which is easier to OC?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

Both are equal in performance (there might be 1-2FPS difference ) but the Palit runs cooler coz of some firmware updates and the cooler. Both must be same to OC. All in all Sapphire aint a bad option......go for it if its the only choice.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Sapphire is a li'l more costly, bu it is AMD's most trusted distributor....so dun worry. OC will be good. But such a monster doesn't need OCing


----------

